# Repairing cracks in pontiled sodas



## opmustard (Jan 18, 2021)

Anyone out there know if you can repair cracks in pontiled sodas.
I have two of my favorite sodas that have cracks in them. 
These aren't high end bottles, but they're both are special to me.
Thanks,
opmustard


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 18, 2021)

opmustard said:


> Anyone out there know if you can repair cracks in pontiled sodas.
> I have two of my favorite sodas that have cracks in them.
> These aren't high end bottles, but they're both are special to me.
> Thanks,
> opmustard


Pictures if possible. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jan 18, 2021)

*Cracks and natural voids in rubies, for example, are filled with a very thin oil.  I've always wondered if the same treatment might make a crack in a bottle invisible.  Required would be the oil and probably a vacuum chamber to remove the air in the crack and to replace it with the oil.  I don't ever expect to try this -- it's just a thought-experiment for me.*


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 18, 2021)

Yeah like Harry says it might be theoretically possible - don't they repair cracks in windshields?  But I've never heard of someone doing it successfully on a bottle and it would require some serious specialized equipment.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 18, 2021)

Palm or cedar oil is used to hide flaws in rubies like Harry said. Like C.B. said it would take some serious equipment like the pre mentioned vacuum chamber. I would try using Opticon, maybe able to dye it but I am not sure.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## opmustard (Jan 19, 2021)

My memory isn't the best by a long shot, but years ago I thought that I read or heard that you could repair a crack in a bottle by using resin? and a vaccum. I think that you would take the vaccum and somehow attach it to the lip and then suck the resin into the crack. Anyone ever heard of this method?
opmustard


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 19, 2021)

It is possible. I bought a windshield repair kit from china. I fixed a heel bruise. It cleared it up prettyChina.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 19, 2021)

I fixed a broken insulator. I used finishing epoxy. I had all the pieces. 13 if I remember correctly. I can see the cracks still if I look carefully. The epoxy is clearer than the glass.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Bottleman (Feb 23, 2022)

I recently gave this a try with no luck. I pulled a deep vacuum on a cracked milk bottle and it would not pull "windshield crack repair glue" through. Anyone have any other thoughts?


----------



## Dogo (Feb 23, 2022)

In stoneware you can run a fine bead of Super Glue over the crack and it will be absorbed and bind the edges. You might try that to help stabilize a peace, but it will always show the crack. The windshield repair because windshields  were laminated layers


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 24, 2022)

The crack has to be drilled at both ends to relieve stress and prevent further traveling. You can dremel out the crack with a super fine dremel bit but it isn't worth the trouble. I have a milk with over 10 flash cracks in it and it never got any worse.
ROBBYBOBBY64 .


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Apr 22, 2022)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> The crack has to be drilled at both ends to relieve stress and prevent further traveling. You can dremel out the crack with a super fine dremel bit but it isn't worth the trouble. I have a milk with over 10 flash cracks in it and it never got any worse.
> ROBBYBOBBY64 .



Would those tumble out or are they clear thru? Is there anything like resin or something, you could get try and get in that crack, really carefully-just for personal display-not to sell. That’s why I was playing with the windshield repair stuff, on some shot out bottles. It did ok, but your never getting it off! It has a feel of plastic and a temperature that is noticeable to most everyone here. Warmer than glass feels. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Apr 22, 2022)

Bottleman said:


> I recently gave this a try with no luck. I pulled a deep vacuum on a cracked milk bottle and it would not pull "windshield crack repair glue" through. Anyone have any other thoughts?



I was playing with that stuff! I’m glad in a way, others thought of that too. I just put it on a rag and used a wire to move it into the whole inside of the bottle. You could use slight temperature changes to expand and contract the glass and maybe work it into the crack? My luck, the crack would run, but that’s how we learn, right? But then I would wipe out that bottle so well, but for where u want it. You can do that until it’s just right , until you cure it? That’s the way I found! Additionally, I couldn’t believe how much dirt that I already thought was gone, came off the glass with that stuff.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CHRGONZALEZ (Oct 29, 2022)

Is there any way to repair cracks on this bottle? It's a rare bottle. The bottle itself is still intact, just cracks inside.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 29, 2022)

I'm not aware of a way to fix but the guys that repair Auto Windsheild Cracks may have a Method, I'm pretty sure they fix/fill small cracks but not sure about something that big. LEON.


----------



## Fenndango (Oct 30, 2022)

That's a flash crack. Yikes. Never even crossed my mind to try and fix something like that. I hate flash cracks.


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 30, 2022)

CHRGONZALEZ said:


> Is there any way to repair cracks on this bottle? It's a rare bottle. The bottle itself is still intact, just cracks inside.


There is no way that I know of to repair cracks.  The materials used on windshields are cosmetic and the ding is still visible.  The repair is mainly to keep the windshield dings from further spidering across the glass.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 30, 2022)

CHRGONZALEZ said:


> Is there any way to repair cracks on this bottle? It's a rare bottle. The bottle itself is still intact, just cracks inside.


I’ve dremeled out the cracks before with an


CHRGONZALEZ said:


> Is there any way to repair cracks on this bottle? It's a rare bottle. The bottle itself is still intact, just cracks inside.


One of the problem is the discoloration in the crack. Even if you use an optical epoxy you still need to remove the dirt. I use a fine dentist dremel bit to drill two micro holes thru the bottle just past the crack on both sides. This stops the crack from continuing while you open the crack up. Do not go thru the glass all the way just almost. Then I clean out the crack with acid. The rest is easy. Mix up the right color to match. This one is clear so no pigments are necessary. I have done a couple cracks. Your are pretty nasty. Especially the cracks that are angled in the glass. I use a fine tip conical bit. I use my hands to help keep the vibration down. Go slow. Cracks are the worst for making invisible partly due to the repair material being so crystal clear. I would enjoy this one until you dig an undamaged one.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

